# In-Home camo dipping!



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thought some of you might be interested in this. I don't think it has been on here but, maybe wrong!

http://www.camodipkit.com/index.htm


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

here you go, chase! :letsdrink


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

That's pretty badass. I wonder how easy it is to scratch/damage that camo finish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's purty bad!!! I just don't know bout dipping a gun (metal) into water??? Then the coating go over that??? and a 2x8 piece would go a purty long way!!!


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

awesome find - i am gonna get me one of those camo dippin kits


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

that is so very cool !!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is very cool thanks for the post!!:clap....I can see a fishing reel in camo in the near future


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I have some limited experience with this stuff. It is neat. However, the film is tempermental, and you can't get water on top of it. Small scale, I think its a good way to customize your stuff. I had to build a custom box for my project, and apparently, water does not like to be contained in boxes, and it likes to throw it's weight around. right as I was putting the film down, one of my sides popped off fue to the weight of the water. Which brings me to another point, don't do this in your house, i.e. your bathroom or kitchen. Take your time with it if you do get some, and tape off your area before you cut your film, it tends to curl and roll up on the edges.


----------



## huntingjoel (Apr 4, 2010)

that is pretty cool... i wonder if it is as easy as it looks???


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

It is - I have tried it and did some camo on my guns and bows - worked really well


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh , I am going to have one cool Glock ! :thumbup:


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Post that Glock picture? I may just dip my DPMS SASS.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

That is some crazy stuff. I love it!!!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

anyone tried this stuff yet, theres a couple things i want to camo out. but it would be nice to see if anyone has had any success with it.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a buddy who sent him gun to Second Skin Camo and had something like this done. Do not know if it is the exact same process but his shotgun came back looking like brand new. 

I am very interested in this also and would like to see some completed stuff. I have a few things I want to do - my SASS, my turkey gun, and maybe just maybe the rims on my hunting cart


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

we have done a couple dippings - I am really impressed....


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

tyler0421 said:


> Thought some of you might be interested in this. I don't think it has been on here but, maybe wrong!
> 
> http://www.camodipkit.com/index.htm


Anyone have pics?


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

camo dipped glock...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That's sick!
(Sick means good)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck yeah! I'm about to camo the dash of my beater truck for $100:thumbsup:


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

That would be awesome...


----------



## bbygrl99 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Here is mine*

I had my done by a local guy...


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

That is sweet looking Muddy Girl - I know they offer the Muddy Girl dip kits here - www.camoDIY.com - that is the only place I have found it so far...


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

This is awesome...


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Did my thermocell and a rifle stock. Super easy.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Codslayer said:


> Did my thermocell and a rifle stock. Super easy.



Cool! Looks like it grew there


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Camo on the thermal cell is great! Can't even see it.


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

wow - turned out nice... what camo pattern was that?


----------

